# What size food bowl/water bowl?



## GSDreamer (Feb 3, 2014)

I went to walmart and they have a nice stainless steel one that has a rubber seal on the bottom and snapped well to prevent tipping over. They have 3 sizes. Small med and large. I will say the large one is bigger then the ones you find at petco or pet smart. Do I need one that big when my pup grows up? And what about a water bowl? Same size? 

What do you have?


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

If you want one to last a long time, get one for a full grown size GSD, a pup can still eat out of it.

We use a water dish that has two bowls attached to each other, so its like two large bowls in one!.. So i fill it up 2-3 times a day for all the dogs, also my dog has a tendency to drag it across the floor when its almost empty, (even if there is a little water, she is quite picky) so if i had anything bigger than this, i think i would need more than a towel to clean it up, otherwise i might have gone with something bigger so i only have to refresh water once a day..  

Food dish size, 2 quart i would say is about average size. That would probably work just fine!


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I would get the large size bowls simply to save cash in the furture, IMO they dont care what they eat out of as long as they are eating lol


----------



## Mishka&Milo (Jan 4, 2014)

GSDreamer said:


> I went to walmart and they have a nice stainless steel one that has a rubber seal on the bottom and snapped well to prevent tipping over. They have 3 sizes. Small med and large. I will say the large one is bigger then the ones you find at petco or pet smart. Do I need one that big when my pup grows up? And what about a water bowl? Same size?
> 
> 
> 
> What do you have?



Definitely the large.... My girl outgrew hers SO fast! Just make sure it is low enough that your pup can eat and drink comfortably.


----------



## GSDreamer (Feb 3, 2014)

K thanks i will go back tomorrow and get the big ones. Thanks guys. I don't know what I would do with out this quick go to forum


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Try and get a weighted or a heavy ceramic water bowl, one that can't be tipped or pulled over.


----------

